# Photon Bombardment During Emersed Phase



## OllieNZ (23 Jan 2012)

Hi All
Im redoing my 4ft and want to do a dry start for moss, hydrocoytle and hairgrass. Was wondering how much light is too much. I have 3x 54w t5 available. Im only planning on using 1 bulb after I submerge the tank though.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jan 2012)

Hi Ollie,
            I'm sure you can use 2 or 3 bulbs if doing a dry start. The only worry is whether the heat generated will dry out the tank but I assume you'll have it covered to retain humidity. The leaves have contact with atmospheric CO2 so this is not a problem. You're wise to plan on limiting the spectral energy after flooding.   

Cheers,


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Jan 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> You're wise to plan on limiting the spectral energy after flooding.


Thanks Ceg,
I've read enough of your posts to pick up on that  Im planning on having lower light slower growing tank.
Thanks for the advice


----------

